# Cuddles surgery!



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cuddles has surgery tomorrow, my eyes water every time I think about it. I will 100% be crying taking him to the vet no doubt, I'm a worrier . Anyway, do you think it's weird I'm getting so upset over him? Would you be the same? Just curious! Btw it's a mammary tumour removal surgery! That at 9am then getting our we stray cat neutered at 10am, busy day!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We've lost two rats to mammary tumors. It's easier to avoid surgery and in certain ways safer and the right thing to do depending on the rat's age and tumors... but it's a hard way to lose a best friend.... 

I'd focus on you giving him hope for a better life rather than the risks.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

He's one year old and the vet who's doing it is very experienced, it's taken me a while to make my decision but it's affecting his/her walking now and apart from that cuddles is such a healthy rat. I know there can be complications but really I'm hoping things go smoothly. If I didn't get this done now then the mammary tumour is likely to kill him soon anyway, so to me it's worth the risk! I don't want to lose my little baby!


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

don't be ashamed to be worried. i hope it makes his quality of life a lot better. i'll send you guys good thoughts.


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no, it's not weird... Unless I'm weird too. I'm always a complete mess at the vets. I handled Bobby's neuter ok, but when my dog had a lump removed, I was a mess.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you guys! I'm trying not to break down right now  I keep going on to that rainbow bridge section and can't even read half of them! I'm just making myself worse to be honest...


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Rat Daddy said:


> We've lost two rats to mammary tumors. It's easier to avoid surgery and in certain ways safer and the right thing to do depending on the rat's age and tumors... but it's a hard way to lose a best friend....
> 
> I'd focus on you giving him hope for a better life rather than the risks.


I've always been curious, seeing how so many rats develop nasty tumors later in life, and since you've experienced it personally, do you have your girls spayed as a preventative measure to hopefully elongate their life span, especially seeing as they're true shoulder rats who live really on the go lifestyles? If not, what do you do when your rats get tumors? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

My vet said that mammary tumour removals are safer than spaying as it lies just beneath the skin and not as invasive as a spay. I'm not sure of ratdaddys reason though!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Jude's neuter is this Friday (was supposed to be yesterday at 2:30 but the receptionist misunderstood me and didn't schedule it :/ ) and I'm antsy. I'm confident he's going to be ok but there's always that nagging" what if?" in the back of my mind. I understand how you're feeling all too well


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I know hey-fay it's so hard! This past week I've been spending so much time just cuddling cuddles and get butterflies every time I think about it  it's 4:40am and I'm up at 7:30 to take cuddles to the vet at 9! I cannot sleep and I feel so sick! I hope Jude's neuter goes well!! He's such a lovely boy


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been doing the same! I'm sure Cuddles will do just fine and will heal lickidy split! I actually haven't been to bed since Tuesday because I couldn't sleep due to his appointment. I'm about to drop too!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I managed to get in a we hour before but that's us off now! Hope everything goes okay for him and weel be thinking I little Jude and you aswell! Get some rest  xx


----------

